# Got any thoughts on Merida Bikes?



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2015)

Im just interested in what the general view/perception of Meridas road bike range is from the gallery?


----------



## toeknee (2 Feb 2015)

Brilliant.......here's mine , bought in November. great ride.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Feb 2015)

Seem very good, my LBS whom I rate highly stock and like them.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

Merida is the second largest bike manufacturer in the world,They produce 350 an hour,half for there own brand,and the other half for other brands specialized being the one you've heard of.(which merida own a large share in)
They offer lifetime guarantee on All frames including carbon!The bikes are top notch and use all the latest technology in the frame's, internal cables,nano carbon,dual chamber,flax fibres etc...They will not use 7005 alloy because its not suitable for modern hydro forming methods(cube take note)They use shimano almost exclusively due to back up being reliable all around the world.The new reactor range is well worth a look if your into aero bikes,Scultura if you race,and the Ride range is more sportive orientated.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2015)

I had a good look at them when I was in the market for a road bike.
local green wheel cycles sells them. Frames are nice but you will need to spend a lot for good kit bolted to it.
I found them pricey if im honest, but im on road bike 1


----------



## arch684 (2 Feb 2015)

They seem to get good reviews


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Feb 2015)

my carrera-badged Merida frame is 10 years old and still going strong...


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my carrera-badged Merida frame is 10 years old and still going strong...


Merida also made a lot of the Raleigh bikes for the USA market in the late seventies,and later Schwinn,they have very close ties with giant the largest manufacturer. They maintain there 140 billion Taiwanese dollar value that way,and leave the third largest maker ideal bicycles worth 2.5 billion trailing in there wake,nearly all other manufactures don't even make the list.


----------



## wam68 (2 Feb 2015)

Daughter has one and very nice. German brand I believe so should be a quality item. They can be pricey.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2015)

wam68 said:


> Daughter has one and very nice. German brand I believe so should be a quality item. They can be pricey.


Pretty sure they are Taiwanese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merida_Bikes


----------



## Wobbly John (2 Feb 2015)

Taiwan based, but they have a factory in Germany...

...and 3 in China.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Pretty sure they are Taiwanese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merida_Bikes


Definetly Taiwanese,but they have a German design house,a nice combination,best of east and west,think BMW/Honda collaboration! Lol


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

Wobbly John said:


> Taiwan based, but they have a factory in Germany...
> 
> ...and 3 in China.


Correct but Merida UK only source from the Taiwan factory


----------



## wam68 (2 Feb 2015)

Having read the link Taiwan seems to be the answer. Didn't know they were into Specialized as well.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2015)

Good to know theyhave a good reputation.....


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Feb 2015)

Great bikes, bad adverts.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

wam68 said:


> Having read the link Taiwan seems to be the answer. Didn't know they were into Specialized as well.


Most people don't realise Merida have owned up to 49% of specialised after a financial bail out from merida some years ago,specialised is a marketing company not a manufacturer,A list of the models merida make for them is online,its pretty extensive, 50% of meridas 3 million bikes a year production is for OTHER brands!!


----------



## wam68 (2 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> Most people don't realise Merida have owned up to 49% of specialised after a financial bail out from merida some years ago,specialised is a marketing company not a manufacturer,A list of the models merida make for them is online,its pretty extensive, 50% of meridas 3 million bikes a year production is for OTHER brands!!


Beginning to sound like Volkswagen Audi Group version of bike manufactures


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2015)

The specialized link would be a turn off for me. Not that I will ever buy a production bike especially with a shimano group set


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

wam68 said:


> Beginning to sound like Volkswagen Audi Group version of bike manufactures


That is exactly what it is! Supplying 77 countries all over the world means very upto date and efficient building and great back up from a network of real dealers,hence there value on the stock exchange of 65 billion Taiwanese dollars.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> The specialized link would be a turn off for me. Not that I will ever buy a production bike especially with a shimano group set


Not for you I'm afraid,Merida supply to many countries to stray away from shimano!


----------



## Ian193 (2 Feb 2015)

I've had my ride lite 88 since December 2013 and its a great ride all I've changed on it is the saddle and the tyres


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2015)

toeknee said:


> Brilliant.......here's mine , bought in November. great ride.
> 
> View attachment 78673



Looking forward to seeing that soon


----------



## toeknee (2 Feb 2015)

Sure will Nick, slowly but you will see it........


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> Correct but Merida UK only source from the Taiwan factory


mine says made in taiwan on it…


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2015)

7005 is eminently suitable for hydroforming. However, the process required is not mass production friendly, and the aging process (typically 5 or 6 hours at 200C and another 5 or 6 at c.350C) takes more.time, and therefore money.

It's a brilliant material for bikes, not such. a good material for a bike manufacturer seeking to maximise profit.


----------



## shadow master (3 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> 7005 is eminently suitable for hydroforming. However, the process required is not mass production friendly, and the aging process (typically 5 or 6 hours at 200C and another 5 or 6 at c.350C) takes more.time, and therefore money.
> 
> It's a brilliant material for bikes, not such. a good material for a bike manufacturer seeking to maximise profit.


Production costs are cheaper and easier using 6061, and frames are lighter,and modern designs can be achieved within budget,To provide the market with the volume of quality bikes at there most competitive ever.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2015)

Indeedy. It's a question of production efficiency and therefore profit, not any inherent shortcoming in the material itself in terms of its ability to make a decent frame.


----------



## shadow master (3 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Indeedy. It's a question of production efficiency and therefore profit, not any inherent shortcoming in the material itself in terms of its ability to make a decent frame.


Its not purely done for profit,if the overall bike is a better spec because the maker uses a material that's more cost effective to produce and can guarantee it for life,especially when the more expensive to use 7005 doesn't actually have any real benefits


----------



## 400bhp (3 Feb 2015)

Nice bikes Merida. I like the aero framed ones.


----------

